

Microsoft Is Bringing HERE Maps to Android - oquidave
http://www.dignited.com/10547/hello-google-microsoft-bringing-maps-android/

======
ZeroGravitas
I'm fairly certain "old" Nokia still owns the mapping stuff and just licenses
it to Microsoft (and others), no?

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Yup.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Here_(Nokia)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Here_\(Nokia\))

